# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  Best 3D Printers for jewelry making

## squadus

I am planning on getting another 3D printer. I wanted your guys opinion on the most suitable 3D Printer to make specifically jewelry and highly detailed objects. The material should be reliable and hopefully aesthetically appealing. 

The printer does not have to be a metal 3D printer. It just has to be able to create great prototypes. The size of the build platform is not as important as the quality and materials. I am thinking about getting the new Replicator, Cube Pro or a Form 1, but this is a huge decision because of the cost. I am looking at the price ranges between $2000-$4000. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

----------


## awerby

Jewelers usually have pretty stringent requirements for surface quality, and none of the FDM-style printers are anywhere close to meeting them. If you don't mind striations across the surface of your pieces, which I suppose have some artistic interest as "marks of process" then maybe they'd work for you. The Form1 is a SLA printer, and it builds in finer layers, but they are still pretty evident. I'd suggest sending some files out for printing on any machine you're interested in before buying one, so you get a realistic idea of what to expect.

 Are you planning to burn out the resin and cast metal parts, or are you making plastic jewelry? If you want to burn them out, it's critical to use a material that doesn't produce ash residues in your mold, which will show up as holes in your castings. None of these printers uses a material that burns out cleanly in a normal investment, so that's another thing to consider. Have you looked at the B9 creator? It's a little out of your price range, at about $5k for an assembled unit, but you can save money by building it yourself from the parts supplied. It uses resin that burns out cleanly, and can give good detail with little striation. 

Andrew Werby
www.computersculpture.com

----------


## 3DSteve

3D Systems recently introduced a device for micro-casting for under $5,000.  The ProJet 1200 is designed for low volume jewelers who want to make high quality casting patterns.  The ProJet 1200 is an all-in-one device, so you don't need special facilities and additional equipment to make the models.

----------


## squadus

> I'd suggest sending some files out for printing on any machine you're interested in before buying one, so you get a realistic idea of what to expect.


Going to start doing this right now. 3D Hubs is great for this  :Wink: 

I am not sure what striation is but I am going to become familiar with it. Definitely checking out the B9 and the ProJet. For the immediate future, it looks like I will have to create jewelry using 3D made molds.

I guess there aren't any consumer priced metal 3D printers yet or on the horizon?

----------


## 3dkarma

Check out this article on the mini metal maker at 3ders.org.  It's an FDM printer that extrudes a metal paste - metal powder with an organic binding - that you then fire in a kiln, ending up with a metal piece.  They're aiming this printer at the jewelry-maker market.  Print resolution is about the same as a run-of-the-mill FDM printer at 450 microns but they're trying to get it down to 200 microns.

From the looks of things, they've taken the idea of a clay extruder, which has been around for a while, and married it with readily available metal clays like this silver clay from ebay.

It would theoretically be possible to build your own by building a standard reprap, building and installing this paste extruder from thingiverse and loading it with metal clay (although I understand the consistency of the clay needs tweaking).

----------


## 3dkarma

A little bit more googling shows you can actually buy metal clay in a pre-loaded syringe with a 0.4mm tip.  I'm sorely tempted to build the paste extruder, buy one of these syringes and see what I can come up with. http://www.metalclay.co.uk/categorie...-Clay/Syringe/

----------


## CharleiOmen

PMC shrinks somewhat unpredictably when fired. Even more unpredictable when diluted to work in this device.

----------


## Davo

We've been printing with PMC on the Hyrel printers since last summer, but here's the concern: the medium itself (PMC) does not lend itself to very think layers, or very small features, due to its thickness. It's not a matter of the precision of the printer, but the viscosity of the goop you're printing with.

You want a big, round amulet? Good choice. 

You want an engagement setting for a diamond? Bad choice.

----------


## tripster

Hi squadus, I just came across this thread. I am searching for good 3D printing service providers for my jewelry project too. Can I ask how did your foray into 3dhubs turn out? I am based in Malaysia and so far I did not find anyone there who was able to help me at the right price. I am now turning to sourcemake.com - do you have experience printing through them? It seems like they have a variety of non-FDM printers and materials (aluminium etc) to print in and so far the prices I got are alot more cheaper than 3dhubs or makexyz.. Hope to get some insights here, thanks!

----------


## bford903

Being a jeweler and having experience with multiple printers, I'll tell you what I've found. 

*Modern extrusion printers (ABS, PLA, etc.) - Not for jewelry use. Very low resolution (for jewelry). Not castable. For larger objects. 

*Projet 1200 by 3D Systems - This is the printer I use. DLP, High resolution prints, fast build time (sub 2hrs), built-in UV curing chamber, however this printer uses only one kind of material and is only castable if you're set up for platinum casting. Platinum casting is expensive. I make rubber molds from the prints and cast in wax. 

*B9 Creator/Form 1 - This is the printer I want. DLP, High resolution prints suitable for jewelry, can use different types of resin, cannot comment on castability but heard good things. Contacted multiple people on the B9 Creator forums requesting a sample print and received many replies but haven't received any prints to date. I put the B9 and the Form 1 together because they are both DLP printers that can use different types of resin. I think the B9 is more customizable than the Form 1 however.

*Metal Printers - Just put them out of your head for the time being. Very bad surface quality. You'll spend days cleaning it up and will be disappointed at all the detail lost.

*Solidscape - This printer is the standard for the jewelry industry IMO. This printer has the resolution and the castability required by the jewelry industry. But the cost is significant. 50K or higher. This machine will also make you tear your hair out. The machines are notoriously finicky, requires constant maintenance, replacement parts are crazy expensive, print times are slow, and the material is extremely brittle. But the quality and castability are there. 


PMC does shrink. It shrinks by about 50%. Very significant. Usable for only certain projects like Davo said. Would like to see a PMC Printer though. Is there such a thing?

As far as printing services go, Shapeways has been very good to me. Wide array of materials including a castable wax (from the Projet 3500 CPX) I've tested myself. Prices show up instantly after uploading the CAD file. I like the ease of use. Sent in a signet ring and it cost me $27 to have it printed in castable wax. My friend with a Solidscape would charge me $50! 3D Systems has a similar program called "Quickparts" however be prepared to spend a lot of time on the phone. They don't reply to emails so you have to call and be pushy. This is what the head of Quickparts at 3D Systems told me when I met him recently. Call and be pushy. Cannot comment on the cost. Shapeways replied the same day I sent in my CAD file; 3D Systems took almost two weeks to get back to me so I went with Shapeways. I like not having to worry about it. 

Hope this helps.

----------


## bford903

> If you want to burn them out, it's critical to use a material that doesn't produce ash residues in your mold, which will show up as holes in your castings.



Check it out. Early castings from the Visijet FTX Green material from the Projet 1200 3D Printer before we figured out the proper procedure. This is what you don't want.

IMAG0235.jpg

IMAG0269.jpg

IMAG0262.jpg

The last picture is a 15mm sphere put into the oven by itself, no flask, no investment. No reaction until 800 degrees and then boom. The lower part is the sphere and the bubble on top is the heated resin from the inside. This is what happens during the casting process. The resin expands as it heats, cracks the investment, and leaves behind this coal-like crud inside which ruin your castings.

----------


## tripster

Hi bford903, thanks for sharing on your experience with Shapeways too! Am learning quite abit from this thread. Unfortunately, because I am not based in the US, Shapeways is quite expensive for my prototyping needs. Think I'll stick with sourcemake for now. Picking up from what you shared on the printers, it seems like I should pick from these makers then:

Projets
http://www.sourcemake.com/maker.php?id=73
http://www.sourcemake.com/maker.php?id=175

B9
http://www.sourcemake.com/maker.php?id=148

Form1
http://www.sourcemake.com/maker.php?id=4
http://www.sourcemake.com/maker.php?id=40
http://www.sourcemake.com/maker.php?id=152




> Being a jeweler and having experience with multiple printers, I'll tell you what I've found. 
> 
> *Modern extrusion printers (ABS, PLA, etc.) - Not for jewelry use. Very low resolution (for jewelry). Not castable. For larger objects. 
> 
> *Projet 1200 by 3D Systems - This is the printer I use. DLP, High resolution prints, fast build time (sub 2hrs), built-in UV curing chamber, however this printer uses only one kind of material and is only castable if you're set up for platinum casting. Platinum casting is expensive. I make rubber molds from the prints and cast in wax. 
> 
> *B9 Creator/Form 1 - This is the printer I want. DLP, High resolution prints suitable for jewelry, can use different types of resin, cannot comment on castability but heard good things. Contacted multiple people on the B9 Creator forums requesting a sample print and received many replies but haven't received any prints to date. I put the B9 and the Form 1 together because they are both DLP printers that can use different types of resin. I think the B9 is more customizable than the Form 1 however.
> 
> *Metal Printers - Just put them out of your head for the time being. Very bad surface quality. You'll spend days cleaning it up and will be disappointed at all the detail lost.
> ...

----------


## bford903

Depending on what you're printing, I think those will work just fine. The two Projet links are both full-color plastic printers. The B9 Creator is high resolution DLP with castable material, and the Form 1 also has high resolution DLP prints with multiple resins available including transparent. Pretty good selection.

----------


## Amokk

> Check it out. Early castings from the Visijet FTX Green material from the Projet 1200 3D Printer before we figured out the proper procedure. This is what you don't want.
> 
> The last picture is a 15mm sphere put into the oven by itself, no flask, no investment. No reaction until 800 degrees and then boom. The lower part is the sphere and the bubble on top is the heated resin from the inside. This is what happens during the casting process. The resin expands as it heats, cracks the investment, and leaves behind this coal-like crud inside which ruin your castings.


Hello bford903,

I'm curious if you tried the new FTX casting wax/resin material from 3D Systems.

Cheers

----------


## StridAst

As an interesting note, there is a castable wax/plastic filament coming soon.  While it won't change the logistics of poor resolution for jewelry use, it should be easier to cast with, and perhaps won't be too bad to smooth the surface and recarve detail lost prior to casting.

http://www.3ders.org/articles/201501...-filament.html

----------


## bford903

> Hello bford903,
> 
> I'm curious if you tried the new FTX casting wax/resin material from 3D Systems.
> 
> Cheers


It's en route but I haven't received it yet. Very anxious to try it out. I've heard good things.

----------


## Amokk

Looking forward for your thoughts.
I want to buy a printer for high quality jewelry molds for casting.

Regards.

----------


## TechAlley

Hey, I'm brand new to the forum so HI everyone. 

I have a store that does 3D printing and we have a Projet 1200 which we print for a client that does team rings, corporate rings etc.  He had no success using the FTX green to cast for gold, silver or stainless rings luckily the FTX cast came out (I think from much complaining in the industry about FTX cast) and it seems to be working great for him.  

However I now need to significantly ramp production and so was thinking of purchasing 5 more Projet 1200 to meet capacity and just read on here about the Form 1 which looks very interesting.  Does anyone else have experience with the Form1+ and jewelry?

----------


## bford903

> Hey, I'm brand new to the forum so HI everyone. 
> 
> I have a store that does 3D printing and we have a Projet 1200 which we print for a client that does team rings, corporate rings etc.  He had no success using the FTX green to cast for gold, silver or stainless rings luckily the FTX cast came out (I think from much complaining in the industry about FTX cast) and it seems to be working great for him.  
> 
> However I now need to significantly ramp production and so was thinking of purchasing 5 more Projet 1200 to meet capacity and just read on here about the Form 1 which looks very interesting.  Does anyone else have experience with the Form1+ and jewelry?


Form1 will send you a sample of their castable material if you give them a call. I have a sample they sent me, but haven't had time to test it. I would also look into the B9 Creator. I hear good things about the castability of their material and the resin is considerably cheaper than the competitors.

----------


## TechAlley

I've just ordered a sample of an actual clients ring so we'll see how it is next week! very hopefully as the cost of material and the build time is a fraction of the Projet 1200

----------


## Cameron

cool. let us know how it goes

----------


## Reify 3D

Hi,

We will soon be releasing a printer designed for jewelry/miniatures production. It uses an HD projector and has an adjustable resolution from 41.6 microns XY (80x45mm build area) down to 25 microns XY (48x27mm). It has a very smooth and trouble-free peeling method for a professional surface finish. Below is a recent print from our final prototype. It isn't jewelry, but it shows the excellent brightness and focus uniformity across the full 25 micron XY build area.



Regards,
Mark

----------


## Reify 3D

Our customer printed this beautiful ring with Solus (www.reify-3d.com):


Alloy: High Palladium 18ct White Gold (7.91g)
Diamonds: 15 x 0.35ct, GIA G VS1 Ex/Ex/Ex


Print in B9 Cherry:
- Projector settings: Eco mode, 50% Brightness, 60% contrast, 1.8 Gamma
- Exposure settings: 
- Slice Thickness: 0.025
- Exposure time 2500 (ms)
- 1 Bottom layer at 10000 (ms)
- Lift & Sequence time 6000 (ms)
- Z Lift 4mm
- Z Lift speed 120
- Z Retract 250
- Slide Tilt 3


- Print time: 2 hours 48 mins
- Model Height including support and long prongs 29.62mm







Mark

----------


## ralphzoontjens

I am wondering if anybody else has any experience with creating castable models with either the Solus DLP or B9 creator printers, and what the capacity is per day of printing.
So one ring takes almost 3 hours, but how much time would a full build volume take? I would estimate, given that the Solus could print 30 rings in one volume, it to take a full day.

----------


## awerby

I've never even seen a Solus in person, but I've been using a B9 for a while now. It's hard to say exactly how long an unknown print would take, but projection printers are pretty fast compared to machines that need to trace the whole part on each layer. It doesn't really matter that much how much stuff is on each layer, since the whole slice is exposed at the same time. The main thing that takes time is the peel/raise/wipe/reset cycle. The time that will require is determined by the height of the part and the layer thickness.

----------


## deanturner

Hi All 
im new to the forum, but glad i came across this thread, as i am in the industry and not looking for a new printer, but more the castability of various waxes/resins.

we have just had a form 1+ be RMAed and now they offering a trade up to the Form 2 - anyone have any feedback on this pritner, as apparently the new version is a big imporvement ?

we are currently using an envisiontec and a projet 1200 at our office.
castability of these resins has been a nightmare and if anyone has a guide or can point me to a thread i would appreciate it.

casting of the projet resin is a mess, and had no luck getting this even remotely correct.

the casting of the EPIC wax from envisointec is nearly there, i am still getting a little ash, especially with large rings, but i am working on this currently with various methods and burnouts to try and solve this issue.

----------


## awerby

The Form2 is a lot bigger than the Form1+, and it adds a wiper that helps keep the PDMS layer refreshed, but at a certain cost in speed. They wouldn't trade in my Form1+, so I haven't tried it myself. But feedback in their forum suggests it's still not 100% reliable, and you have to use their materials preloaded into cartridges - they won't let you use 3rd-party materials on the Form2, although it's possible with the Form1+/ 

If you're printing jewelry it will take more resin to keep the tank full, but you can do more patterns at a time. Formlabs recently introduced a castable resin, but I haven't tried burning it out yet. The usage guide on their site https://support.formlabs.com/hc/en-u...Castable-Resin suggests several things you're probably doing already, like using Plasticast investment, bringing it up to a higher-than-normal temperature, holding it at the hottest temp for a while, and introducing a little air into the kiln to combust the residual ash.

----------

